# Imagemixer 'Write Back to Camcorder' error



## cattell (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi, I'm a new HG20 user. I took 80GB of video over 4 months in Canada and successfully copied them onto my C Drive as m2ts files using Imagemixer 3.2.3 in 2 steps - the 1st about 2 months into the trip and the 2nd at the end. 

As this just about totally filled my C drive I then copied them to an external drive and deleted them from the C Drive. I later ran Imagemixer again to copy some of these back to the HG20 as that is the only way I can play them to my HD TV without shuddering, stops and starts etc. Both my PCs seem too slow to play them in real time and do not output component or hdmi anyway.

When I choose 'Write Back to Camcorder', I get an error message saying that it cannot find the files. However, it does not ask me as to where the files are. If it did, I could have told it. Nothing so far has enabled me to get Imagemixer to write some of these files back to the camcorder has worked. I have phoned Canon support who say it is a Pixela problem as they developed Imagemixer but so far no luck contacting them.

Any ideas what I should do?

Peter


----------



## hi4 (Oct 14, 2009)

i had the same problem but did an experiment.
when i copied to pc, i did copy as always, copy and paste....mistake !!
experiment, transfered from camcorder to pc using pixela and realized pixela
created and index at the same time files where transfered
and that was it, if you try to send back to camcorder and did copy and paste
into pc without that index being created, pixela dont see the files. 
and now, should be good if there was an application to just to make indexes and be able to copy them back but im affraid there is none......AVCHD is just problems everywhere.
take care
hi4


----------



## cattell (Oct 13, 2009)

hi4 said:


> i had the same problem but did an experiment.
> when i copied to pc, i did copy as always, copy and paste....mistake !!
> experiment, transfered from camcorder to pc using pixela and realized pixela
> created and index at the same time files where transfered
> ...


Thanks but I did copy to the HDD using Pixela ImageMixer and am trying to use Pixela to copy some of the files back. All I did that I think caused the problem was to copy them from C drive which became full to an external drive. Now Pixela will not write the files back,

Peter


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

You mention not being able to play the files in real time on your PC.
If the files are in H.264, and you have a DXVA graphics card, you could try offloading some of the decoding from the CPU to the GPU.
Try Media Player Classic Home Cinema http://mpc-hc.sourceforge.net/
instructions here: http://mpc-hc.sourceforge.net/DXVASupport.html


----------



## hi4 (Oct 14, 2009)

hi, 
i´ve been trying something i read in another post, using nero 7 or after versions.
just did a avchd disc, not burned, just sent to whatever folder, no menos, transitions, nothing at all, just avchd as it has the same structure of avchd created by my camera.
when finished i didnt even connected my hfs100, just took the sd card and copied and pasted the whole structure created by nero and put in the card and camera recognized 
it and i could see it in my tv.
Let me know if it works for you.
take care


----------



## hi4 (Oct 14, 2009)

ok, final and easiest experiment
when files are in pc, just open pixela and and to edit, 
you actually dont need to edit but to save the "edited files" into new
ones. Pixela does not make any transcoding, but when saving is changing
the extension to mt2s, does no matter, quality still the same.
now, under this extension and having been saved, you can select them and
copy back to camcorder to watch in tv.
this is working fine with me, tested a few times and ok
rgds


----------

